# Any info on my Ambassador find?



## fastfury (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello new to the site. Could anyone give me info on this particular bike. Thanks, Jan


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome find! Diggin the badge and grips!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2017)

1920's possibly a emblem bike sold to a retailer (rebadged and name on lower part the badge). Tank looks like some one addd it on later. Condition is rough but complete.  Light is cool and unusual.  Value is to be determined. Weather eBay or here. I like it. Selling let me know.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Agreed on Emblem!! Looks to be a Heavy Service ride. A few details point to Emblem as the manufacturer, the rear drop outs are one, then the chain stays are D shaped which would be a Heavy Service feature as well as the oversize top tube and triple plate fork. I'm thinking if you take the head set apart you will see the fork tube is also oversize. On top of all that it has the Davis stand and pedals which I have seen on some of the Emblems as well. Great find!! If it's looking for parking there is plenty of space here!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2017)

Also looks like it has Pierce head set hardware.


----------



## fastfury (Mar 15, 2017)

some more pics


----------



## fastfury (Mar 15, 2017)

sorry about the upside down pic on serial number. the number is 418661. I was told it was a 1922?


----------



## fastfury (Mar 15, 2017)

Man those pictures are big


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice! This thing needs a good sympathetic restoration and be put back on the road.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Nice! This thing needs a good sympathetic restoration and be put back on the road.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## filmonger (Mar 15, 2017)

http://digital.hagley.org/islandora/object/islandora:2407311#page/35/mode/1up

Ambassador & Victory branded bicycles were distributed by these guys ...... Bicycle's made by Pope / Columbia / Westfield Manufacturing. Ambassador & Victory was the brand (Badged) sold & distributed by the Edwards & Crist Co. Inc. In the 1920′s Edwards & Crist Co. claimed to be one of the largest Bicycle & Motorcycle distributors in the world. Edwards & Crist were based in Chicago Illinois and this Victory badge states Edwards & Crist was later located in Philadelphia Pennsylvania.

Jesse Edwards was the president of Chicago’s Edwards-Crist Manufacturing Company. The company offered up its motorcycle to rural carriers by focusing on fears of keeping ones job in a competitive age.





1920's or before bicycle and motorcycle catalogue from The Edwards and Crist Company, entitled

Catalogue of Bicycles, Bicycle Tires, Motorcycle and Bicycle Accessories


There is no date, circa 1920's or possibly earlier. It is a 6 by 9 softcover with 121 pages. Included are *Ambassador*, Cadillac, Victory bicycle and motorcycle parts and accessories. Features bicycles, tires, old bicycle lights, bells, coaster brakes, locks, etc. Also has a large motorcycle section featuring, goggles, seats, horns & sirens, head gear, pumps, etc. Also tricycles, batteries & many other great illustrated items.


----------



## fastfury (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the info I have received on the board and through messaging. Not sure what to do with this bike yet. I collect beer, pop any grocery related branded bicycles. None of those are pre 33 for sure, that's why I was in search of info. Thanks Jan


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe Sorry i cant help you way before my time


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 19, 2017)

When did they start selling Schwinn Bikes, or did they? Barry


----------



## Jan H (Sep 18, 2017)

I am the original poster on this thread with the Ambassador bike. For some reason I could not sign in under my fastfury name. This bike is going to go up for sale so I am open to any offers before I go and post it on Ebay. I am in Ohio so feel free to call me @ 74o-5oI- 4I2nine before 10pm eastern.  Thanks Jan


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Jan H said:


> I am the original poster on this thread with the Ambassador bike. For some reason I could not sign in under my fastfury name. This bike is going to go up for sale so I am open to any offers before I go and post it on Ebay. I am in Ohio so feel free to call me @ 74o-5oI- 4I2nine before 10pm eastern.  Thanks Jan



Jan,
    Per the forum rules you must list a price. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jan H (Sep 18, 2017)

Jan H said:


> I am the original poster on this thread with the Ambassador bike. For some reason I could not sign in under my fastfury name. This bike is going to go up for sale so I am open to any offers before I go and post it on Ebay. I am in Ohio so feel free to call me @ 74o-5oI- 4I2nine before 10pm eastern.  Thanks Jan




I'm sorry I did not know the forum rule that a price was needed. With that being said I will put a price at $2000   VERY NEGOTIABLE   OBO


----------

